# "Fatloss Challenge" Poll



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153710-2012-two-month-fatloss-challenge-6.html*

Those in favor of extending the contest's end date?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 29, 2012)

i never said i disagreed with extending the contest...quote where i said that


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)

May


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *i never said *i disagreed with extending the contest...quote where i said that



lol _Who said you said that?_ 

Thanks for voting.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

Voted yes, May 1 or June 1. 

And for beer.

Multiple choice poll, people.

Little Wing, _you there? _


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 29, 2012)

as usual it is impossible for you to keep my name out of your mouth


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

You're participating in the "Fatloss Challenge," right?

Thought it would be fun to include you in the poll options. What, you didn't offer the following comment?



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im well on my way to *winning*...13 pounds so far with *a month to go*



The KOS poll option I provided makes sense given that post.

A month to go would be around the original contest end date. And, yup, you just said you're on your way to winning. 

Touchy? If so, perhaps someone can edit the poll. I don't have access.

No offense was intended.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2012)

May 1 suits me to own all you guys and gals……..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 29, 2012)

i didnt even read the post before mine....didnt know there was a conversation about changing dates...i have been really pressed for time lately


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish I knew about this. I would have played.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

I voted 'other'.  This has got to be lamest 'contest' in IM history.  I vote you scrap the whole friggin thing and try it again some other time, because it is a good idea. Never have I seen so much bitching and moaning... unreal people! It's supposed to be a FRIENDLY contest meant to inspire....


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I voted 'other'.  This has got to be lamest 'contest' in IM history.  I vote you scrap the whole friggin thing and try it again some other time, because it is a good idea. Never have I seen so much bitching and moaning... unreal people! It's supposed to be a FRIENDLY contest meant to inspire....



<hangs head in shame>



<considers bitching and moaning @ JerseyDevil>


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *i didnt even read the post before mine....didnt know there was a conversation about changing dates...*i have been really pressed for time lately



lol Well, that explains that.


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm down 19lbs as of today.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 1, 2012)

I voted.... I don't mind extending the deadline.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2012)

actually i don't think a beer is going to do it....


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 2, 2012)

I will vote yes, but really feel like the one for me is the next one. if ever!!!!
I will keep my eye on this event.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 8, 2012)

I voted: "I am KOS. I will win on April 1."


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

my new job is hepling me win without trying


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my new job is hepling me win without trying



What _is _that new job and how's it going?

And is the official end date June 1 or has this thing gone bust?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope not Curt.  Would love to see how everyone has been coming along.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^ Agreed.


----------

